# torque of the nut on the impeller



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

I found my problem. my impeller is over tightend but i dont know the torque of it. can somebody help me out please.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

my manual says 69 ft pounds for my 750 but i dont know if its the same for the 650. sry if this doesnt help much


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

when i changed my chains , i also had to change the mechanical seal for the water pump , when i put the impeller back on i just tightened it up untill it turned . my plugs were out when i did this


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

byrd said:


> my manual says 69 ft pounds for my 750 but i dont know if its the same for the 650. sry if this doesnt help much


 i hope you mean inch pounds


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

rmax said:


> i hope you mean inch pounds


oops thanks rmax thats a typo that will mess some stuff up lol


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

okay thanks for all the help guys.


----------

